# safety of estradiol supplementation eg estrimax/estrifem etc



## dreamweaver (Oct 17, 2005)

Hello.

I'm going through donor egg ivf in Czech Rep & have am on the estradiol medication Estrimax to build my lining in time for ET.  If I become pregnant, the clinic have said I will need to take this, along with other meds such as a progesterone tablet & crinone gel etc etc for the 1st 12 weeks.  I made the mistake of looking these meds up on the internet & scared myself a little as it says about the estradiol ones that they are FDA category X and not to be taken during pregnancy as they can cause birth defects.  Howver, on the more rational side, all the clinics seem to prescribe these for donor egg cycles and am I worrying needlessly?   Is it just a case of risk management ie slightly higher risk than normal etc etc??

I just thought I would ask you as you could be the voice of reason that I am lacking in my head at the moment!   

Thanks so much,
Look forward to hearing from you,
Dreamweaver


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi dreamwaver,

This is standard treatment following donor cycles to maintain pregnancy during the first trimester. Usually hormone supplements are generally avoided in a natural pregnancy as they can interfere with your own hormone secretion however in IVF etc.. supplements are required to support pregnancy in the inital stages. The benefit outweighs any slight increase in risk so don't fret about it 

Hope this helps  All the best for treatment   
Maz x


----------



## dreamweaver (Oct 17, 2005)

thanks maz!  you put my mind at rest!!!  
D xx
off to czech on sunday!!! yey!!!


----------

